# Avalon Pier repairs



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

If you check their pier cam, you will see what looks to be the same repair crew and rig Nags Head Pier used:

1) Doesn't look good for Rodanthe Pier... I thought they were next on this crew's list.

2) Good thing Avalon has them working now, they were something like 2 months working on Nags Head, which didn't even have any missing sections. At least we have something to watch on the off-season. opcorn:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Word I got was the southern piers were waiting for the road to get fixed due to condition of the sand road and weight restrictions.


----------



## Fishin Bubba (Apr 19, 2012)

"Word I got was the southern piers were waiting for the road to get fixed due to condition of the sand road and weight restrictions."

True. Rodanthe was supposed to be next, but the road conditions screwed that up. It is the same crew that worked Nags head Pier. If the road gets fixed, they will be in Rodanthe next.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishin Bubba said:


> "Word I got was the southern piers were waiting for the road to get fixed due to condition of the sand road and weight restrictions."
> 
> True. Rodanthe was supposed to be next, but the road conditions screwed that up. It is the same crew that worked Nags head Pier. If the road gets fixed, they will be in Rodanthe next.


 Trust me,if no big ne'rs push through they should get the road up.. Rodanthe isn't the ONLY south pier that needs help,Avon is probably in worse shape.. If road gets fixed though,Avon doesn't have to wait for that crew,they already have equipment and someone that knows what they are doing,they just need pilings.. That's a good thing,now hopfully they will put a REAL end on it.....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Trust me,if no big ne'rs push through they should get the road up.. Rodanthe isn't the ONLY south pier that needs help,Avon is probably in worse shape.. If road gets fixed though,Avon doesn't have to wait for that crew,they already have equipment and someone that knows what they are doing,they just need pilings.. That's a good thing,now hopfully they will put a REAL end on it.....


but it won't be the same without 40 king rigs set up like telephone wires criss-crossing around the pier,always fun when the one on the inside gets hooked up and goes thru every rig in 10 seconds!!!the true meaning of the outer banks line dance,lol!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> but it won't be the same without 40 king rigs set up like telephone wires criss-crossing around the pier,always fun when the one on the inside gets hooked up and goes thru every rig in 10 seconds!!!the true meaning of the outer banks line dance,lol!!


 Oh,that won't change end or no end... lol


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Oh,that won't change end or no end... lol


c'mon kenny,i thought you threw yer hat in the ring for the pier marshall gig!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> c'mon kenny,i thought you threw yer hat in the ring for the pier marshall gig!!


 I have no asperations to be a pm,Jennettes may need one though,and you could be just the feller...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> I have no asperations to be a pm,Jennettes may need one though,and you could be just the feller...


 Yeh Sprocket! you could even get a radio as big as Freds! I might even come out there [as a "turon"] of course just to see you in uniform!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> Yeh Sprocket! you could even get a radio as big as Freds! I might even come out there [as a "turon"] of course just to see you in uniform!


y'all aint saddlin' me with that crap,i like fishin' too much to involve politics with it,as fer the arizona floridian,he aint gonna be happy as the pier won't be going 24hrs next year,but then again when the hell is he happy???


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

He's happy when he is getting spooled on his Tuboron 4/0!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> He's happy when he is getting spooled on his Tuboron 4/0!


he aint been throwing the "shark",got 'imself some new fangled pretty thangs that cost more than my truck(but they still get spooled LOL!!!!)


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> he aint been throwing the "shark",got 'imself some new fangled pretty thangs that cost more than my truck(but they still get spooled LOL!!!!)


 I don't know how much that is in dollars so how much we talkin in "cupcakes" or coffee? Hell, i think that "tuboron" was about a Ga zillion dollars or so!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> I don't know how much that is in dollars so how much we talkin in "cupcakes" or coffee? Hell, i think that "tuboron" was about a Ga zillion dollars or so!


if i had bought that many cupcakes Hostess would still be in buisness!!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol might have to bring my "ACCURON" 9/0 out there and see if that will get spooled to haha. Without hostess in buisenees i cant make my special cupkake/twinkie/mountain dew guppy bait. It probably had potential to catch a Pier Marshall Sprocket fish to though


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

May I ask.... what is Turboron 4/0? Sounds very fast to me. Never heard of Accuron too


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Haha i see y'all know Fred too! He 's a good guy. Met him when i fished jennettes while on vac the last two weeks of september. Heck i probably talked to a few of you without knowing it. I was the guy with the two Penn Battles. I was there when the cobia grabbed the one guys spot he just hooked.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

speedee said:


> May I ask.... what is Turboron 4/0? Sounds very fast to me. Never heard of Accuron too


Incase u really dont know, its Tiburon and Accuratte


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> Incase u really dont know, its Tiburon and Accuratte


 tuboron,Tiburon turboron whatever, All i know is "ole" Arizona Fred can sure throw the damn thing!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> tuboron,Tiburon turboron whatever, All i know is "ole" Arizona Fred can sure throw the damn thing!


 Yes,I guess,but someone needs to teach him how to yell "heads first"... IT MOST DEFINATLY WOULDN'T HURT... jmho.....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Allways wear proper headgear when fishing with Arizona Fred! i don't fish Jennettes but even on OBX pier I still wear a helmet when Fred casts on Jennettes because of his "sidearm"!


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> tuboron,Tiburon turboron whatever, All i know is "ole" Arizona Fred can sure throw the damn thing!


That's probably why his shoulder didn't feel good. He down sized to Trinidad now.


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Yes,I guess,but someone needs to teach him how to yell "heads first"... IT MOST DEFINATLY WOULDN'T HURT... jmho.....


I thought he did most of the time..... just sometime he forgot that him self is a lefty.  I have to agree w/ ncsharkman helmet is needed sometime but don't worry he would never aim his cast to the beach to reach obx pier.


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow the subject move from Avalon to Avon.......somehow now about Arizona Fred hahaha


----------

